# GT Stomper Ace 24



## natepac (Dec 5, 2007)

Any thoughts on this bike(http://www.gtbicycles.com/usa_en/2018/bikes/kids/stomper-ace-24)as a starting point with a few upgrades that are listed below?

Chainstay length is 405mm and the bike currently we is 26lbs ( so says a bike shop that I called who weighed it for me)

Bike $350
Upgrade to RST F1rst Air 24 $210

Laying around the house I have a set of SRAM hydro brakes and as well as several carbon bits like seatposts and bars.

Seems like it could be a contender for less than $600.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

For $350, it ticks every box better than any mainstream kids bike I've ever seen at this price. I haven't seen that fork in person so can't comment on its usability, but everything is right with this bike.

130mm crankset
Disc brakes
Al stem, bars, and post
Trigger shifter
Actual cassette and 8 sp drivetrain (not freewheel)

Again, I'm not sure about the fork, but this bike is almost spot on to every complaint of kids bikes you'll find here or in other threads.


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

That bike is a really nice effort by GT for sure. At least they are trying to make a proper sized, affordable kids bike! With a final cost of $600 in mind, I don't think you'll do much better. And considering the spare parts you have for it, I'd go for it.

The RST upgrade will probably slice off a pound or so. And your spare parts will perhaps take off another half. I'd also suggest on some AEST Ti Pedals for better grip.


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

I will be working as the shop tech at sportchek here soon, I am buying this bike for my son, in 26" however for him to grow with. I will report back as soon as I get it built.


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

Steve Adams said:


> I will be working as the shop tech at sportchek here soon, I am buying this bike for my son, in 26" however for him to grow with. I will report back as soon as I get it built.


We just got this one for our son too. On sale for $350 CAD so I don't think we can go wrong. I weighed it at around 29 lbs. His Giant XTC JR 24 was 32 lbs! Seems good so far but I am worried that there isn't enough of a granny gear for rides/climbs that we do.

Did you end up buying it for your son? What do you think about it?


----------



## wraydp (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get the geometry for either the 24” or 26” stomper?


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks like a great base though a shame you need to buy the more expensive 24 to get a cassette rear hub. If you plan on changing wheels the cheaper version looks a better bet as the frame has the mounts.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh-L (May 5, 2011)

Just spent a few hours hitting every local bike shop in my area to get my son a new bike for is birthday. He's finally outgrown his 20 inch Specialized Hotrock. We settled on the GT Stomper Ace 24. There really was no comparison except for the DB Syncr 24. But it was also twice the price. The GT was nicer then the Specialized, Trek, Jamis and Haro we looked at. I'm very impressed with it. Hopefully it will hold up over the next few years. We paid $289.


----------



## cfiore (Dec 1, 2017)

I have been back and forth on rigid vs front suspension the problem being our tight budget. But the more riding we do the more I am convinced my son needs the front suspension. The problem is all the front suspension bikes in our price range aren’t that great. I initially looked at this and thought could upgrade the front suspension eventually but was essentially told the bike wasn’t that great. I would love to hear from those that own it any pros or cons and how it is treating you.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

If you can't drop 700$ or so, pass on a front fork bike. The Suspension won't work anyways. Any decent riding kid can still go hard on a rigid bike with proper geometry, they'll just be slower but in the end maybe a bit better. Look at all the BMX kids, they learn to be real smooth because they have no suspension. Don't fall for the garbage coil fork crap, it's a trap for kids that "want suspension" but it does not function for kids and weights a ton. You can get a really nice rigid for around 350 to 500 iirc.


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

So far the GT Stomper Ace 26 has been great for us. I believe it was $500 regular price and we got it for $350 on sale. It weighs right around 30lb on my scale and for comparison, his Giant XTC Jr 24 was 32 lbs. The front fork was crap on the Giant and needed to be replaced so we replaced the bike instead. They outgrow bikes so quickly at this age, not sure it would be worth spending so much more on a bike at this stage. We do a lot of biking, a lot of 30 km trail days and a lot of blue, technical single track in the mountains. I know my kids would not be able to go as far or for as long without having front suspension.


----------



## Seb15 (Jun 15, 2018)

mLeier said:


> So far the GT Stomper Ace 26 has been great for us. I believe it was $500 regular price and we got it for $350 on sale. It weighs right around 30lb on my scale and for comparison, his Giant XTC Jr 24 was 32 lbs. The front fork was crap on the Giant and needed to be replaced so we replaced the bike instead. They outgrow bikes so quickly at this age, not sure it would be worth spending so much more on a bike at this stage. We do a lot of biking, a lot of 30 km trail days and a lot of blue, technical single track in the mountains. I know my kids would not be able to go as far or for as long without having front suspension.


I think you need to give more credits to your kids, they did it in spite of the crappy front suspension. That fork on the XTC Jr 24 has barely any compression when I lean on my whole 210 lbs, hard to believe it has any benefit for a 60 to 80 lbs kid. 

Cheers,

Sebis


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

I have been looking for a stomper 24 in my area and every time I go to a store that had one listed available on the web site they are sold out!! lol For around $300 it seems like a great all around bike.. similar spec to the $500 plus bikes out there so I want to get to see one and have my son check it out., I’m going to head to one more store tomorrow and if that doesn’t work I’m working on a 2016 diamondback line 24 as another option.. I didn’t know it was going to be this crazy looking for a more capable 24” mountain bike for my little guy!!


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

Seb15 said:


> I think you need to give more credits to your kids, they did it in spite of the crappy front suspension. That fork on the XTC Jr 24 has barely any compression when I lean on my whole 210 lbs, hard to believe it has any benefit for a 60 to 80 lbs kid.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sebis


Possibly. But, my kid is 85 lbs and he could definitely compress the front suspension on the XTC and seems to do so on the new bike too. I agree that it's not as finely tuned as a good fork on an adult bike but it definitely does at least something for them on the rooty, rocky trails around here.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Seb15 said:


> I think you need to give more credits to your kids, they did it in spite of the crappy front suspension. That fork on the XTC Jr 24 has barely any compression when I lean on my whole 210 lbs, hard to believe it has any benefit for a 60 to 80 lbs kid.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sebis


I tried the same fork on a Cube ... I'm only 70kg but couldn't shift the fork more than 1/4 of the way.. the girls dad is 100kg and could shift it nearly half way.

However before saying what THAT specific fork is like its worth considering the fork can be THAT BAD that the springs are completely different between forks... it could simply be luck of the draw as to the strength of the spring you get with any specific (individual) fork... perhaps with the variability being so bad some people luck out?


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

cfiore said:


> I have been back and forth on rigid vs front suspension the problem being our tight budget. But the more riding we do the more I am convinced my son needs the front suspension. The problem is all the front suspension bikes in our price range aren't that great. I initially looked at this and thought could upgrade the front suspension eventually but was essentially told the bike wasn't that great. I would love to hear from those that own it any pros or cons and how it is treating you.


"Not that great" is all relative... 
Kids bikes cost no less to make than an adult bike (probably more as they are in smaller numbers) so expectation should be the same. 
Most adult bikes in the same price category will be trash ... and worse not trash you can economically upgrade

The GT is way better than trash... it is obviously not a $2,000 or $5,000 bike. 
The Ace has a cassette ... disk hubs, disk mounts and 130mm cranks (placing it ahead of many kids bikes 2x the price)

The Prime doesn't have the disk hubs or cassette so you are "economically" stuck with the freehub and low end gears.

Under $200 buys a decent air fork.... Jnr has the RST F1rst... but the Suntour Air also seems good.. (the problem is I don't know anyone who has had BOTH to compare)

If you wanted a really good bike for the minimum cash I'd buy the Prime and throw out the wheels and fit a decent group set and fork

If you wanted a ready to ride decent bike then the ACE is still pretty good value but your paying more for the mechanical brakes and mid range parts... (which may be quite fussy) and when the drive chain wears stick a 10/11sp on.

Both bikes have the same frame which does look a bit long at the back... which will translate to harder to keep the front wheel up.. This will be even harder with a heavier fork. Ultimately the bike will be a larger part of the kids weight so where their weight is will make a bigger difference that an adult who is moving way more weight forwards or backwards on the bike compared to the bike weight.

Based on that I'd probably prefer to start with a Orbea 24 which has short chain-stays... making for a more agile bike but needs the cranks changing from stock.

Either way GT seem to have made a great effort at the price point when you consider what the components cost.


----------



## Jay930 (Sep 19, 2017)

I finally got out of work on time and had my son so we could check out the Stomper Ace. After looking at it and letting him ride it around a bit he loved it. He said he fled more comfortable on it with the slightly wider bars and the brakes were much more responsive than he is used to and everything just seemed to fit better. I have to say GT did a nice job making a legitimate mountain bike for kids that doesn't hit the $600 range.. this was $289 and at that price the way it is spec'd I think it's a bargain and with a couple of upgrades here and there it's a great bike! If you are looking and on the fence about this bike or the others out there just find one and look at the build. I think they did it right.. I did notice the rear caliper is outside the chain stay where it's pretty exposed but that is more likely due to space constraints back there and the fork is just a typical coil fork.. I could have taken a rigid but it's there so maybe upgrade down the road. Definitely check this bike out for your kids and it will save you a little in your wallet too!!


----------



## natepac (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been on here in a while but I did end up buying the Stomper Ace 24( see link below) and have no regrets especially with the purchased upgrades and change from my spare parts bin. The only other change I have made was swapping out the front tire for a Brood Maxtion 2.3

http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/gt-stomper-ace-24-project-1073029.html


----------



## cfiore (Dec 1, 2017)

We found a bike shop locally that rented this bike. I have been having a hard time finding something that would make my son (and me) happy that was decent and yet still made the financial dept (my wife) happy.

We took it out yesterday to Mary's loop out at Kokopelli (we live in Fruita). We did Mary's up to Wranglers then down. Not a long ride but my son is only 8 and he is pretty tiny. He then rode Rustler's with my wife this morning. Anyway, he loved the bike, at 26 pounds while not super light it is lighter than a couple other he has been able to try. He also loved that it is a 1x and also actually commented on the brakes compared to his old rim brakes on his 20" Marin. While the front shock is nothing to write home about, it did the job, he was able to compress it and it did seem to soften some of the steps he went down. the rental still had all the reflectors etc on it. As a base 24" I can't complain about the bike or the price. We will be buying him a 2019 the shop has. He absolutely loved the bike! Just my .02 for anyone with a little one needing to move up from a 20" but with a very tight budget.


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

I am upgrading my 9 year old's Stomper Ace for Christmas, I got him one of the Suntour Air shocks and Kenda Kinetics tires, but I would like to address the drive train to give him better ratios for climbing.
Will I need to replace the rear wheel if I move up to a 10 speed cassette from an 8 speed?
I was thinking of Shimano ZEE or XT and just getting the freewheel, deraileur , chain and shifter....I would prefer not to deal with swapping cranks, bottom bracket etc. if I can get away with it.
Is this a good direction or should I look elsewhere?


----------



## quadracingirl (Apr 12, 2009)

I’m looking at the Lola Ace 24 for my daughter. I can snag it for $225 which is way less than the comparable Trek and Specialized bikes I’ve been looking at. We aren’t riding anything too aggressive but she’s outgrowing her 20”.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

defdes said:


> I am upgrading my 9 year old's Stomper Ace for Christmas, I got him one of the Suntour Air shocks and Kenda Kinetics tires, but I would like to address the drive train to give him better ratios for climbing.
> Will I need to replace the rear wheel if I move up to a 10 speed cassette from an 8 speed?
> I was thinking of Shimano ZEE or XT and just getting the freewheel, deraileur , chain and shifter....I would prefer not to deal with swapping cranks, bottom bracket etc. if I can get away with it.
> Is this a good direction or should I look elsewhere?


The spec I saw the Ace has a cassette ... so you just whip it off and put on the 10sp.

usually, manufacturers have some spec may vary ... legalese so I'd remove it first and check before ordering a whole 10sp... (for the time it takes)

It's pretty obvious once you remove it if it's a freehub or freewheel... it's not that hard to tell anyway but as you are asking if you take it off you will be certain.

You can fit an expander and I've had a Zee doing a 40T but a lot depends on your frame and dropouts... as to if it works without a hack (google goatlink ) ... personally never had to use one on 4-5 bikes .. 3 kid sized ...

Zee works fine ... especially if that's what you have but buying new there is little in cost to go 11sp. We never had any problems with the medium length mechs on 24 wheels so you don't have to do a Zee ...


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

Steve-XtC said:


> ...especially if that's what you have but buying new there is little in cost to go 11sp. We never had any problems with the medium length mechs on 24 wheels so you don't have to do a Zee ...


Really excellent information, thank you. As to your last sentence, I wanted to go 11 speed but didn't know if there would be enough space with the hub length, have you run into issues with that, or am I mistaken in that concern?


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

defdes said:


> Really excellent information, thank you. As to your last sentence, I wanted to go 11 speed but didn't know if there would be enough space with the hub length, have you run into issues with that, or am I mistaken in that concern?


You are correct to question it because the 11sp are slightly longer ... (as I remember) and then there is either a spacer or not. If there is a spacer then it's probably long enough...

However, I've not had this issue. All the 10sp hubs I've used have taken 11sp no problem. However since cassettes wear out and I have shimano 11sp it was a diskless purchase ... (worst case I have a spare cassette for when I wear out one)....

The one issue I did have was a specific hub and fitting a specific E13 expander ...

(In fact its more specific... the hub has replaceable end caps .. and I have the SAME one in 12mm .. this takes the expander... the 5mm QR doesn't)

Go figure  just one of those weird things...


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

I am jumping up from an 8 speed to 10 so I figured 11 would be pushing it on fit....though 10 might also. I'll pull off the rear cassette this afternoon, I'll post what I find, there may be more advice needed.


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

So this is where I am at, it's a Sunrace hub, there is no spacer and it is maxed in length to accommodate the 8 gears, am I SOL? Would a Sunrace to Sunrace hub swap make a difference instead of the Shimano that I was leaning towards? (existing derailleur is Shimano Altus).
Thanks again.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

defdes said:


> So this is where I am at, it's a Sunrace hub, there is no spacer and it is maxed in length to accommodate the 8 gears, am I SOL? Would a Sunrace to Sunrace hub swap make a difference instead of the Shimano that I was leaning towards? (existing derailleur is Shimano Altus).
> Thanks again.


You're fine. It's a normal freehub, you should be good for 10 or 11 sp with that. The gears are closer together on the 10 and 11sp groups but they should fit on that without any issue. So, to upgrade, you need a new shifter, derailleur, cassette, and chain.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

The difference isn't huge. 1.5mm springs to mind... and in all probability a 11 will fit. I have only had one wouldn't and that was a 2012 hub... and that one I replaced the freehub (but only because it was cheaper than bearings)

... but it looks like a fairly common joytech or similar hub (I'm guessing it's the cassette that's sunrace) with a standard Shimano design freehub. It's quite probable you might just find a new freehub that will take 11sp (one of my bikes needed the bearings doing but when I looked I found the same freehub from one of our national (uk) retailers for less than I could replace the bearings.

Have you checked the cranks and if the chain ring will come off ? This might also be a limiting factor... as the 6-7-8 speed chain is wider than the 10 and 11 narrower again... again it will probably work...

https://goo.gl/images/naK1vA

You'd only need that part ... if you can find it and then only if the 11 won't fit...

Alternatively you could get a rear hub and build the rim onto it.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Just cross posted but as per jestep it will probably fit.


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

Super, I just made the order. I went 10 speed for cost consideration. My only concern now is the front chain ring. Does ANYONE make anything smaller than a 30T ? I was also concerned about the thickness as you stated. The bolt spacing is really small 4 x 97mm is what I remember....
I am a metal worker and I guess I could chuck the front chain ring up in my lathe and take a few thou. off if need be.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Most likely 96 BCD (it’s not easy to measure without something to centre the caliper) but 96 is a standard ... you might not need smaller than 30 but it should be possible to get a 28 on as 30 is the minimum for a 104...


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

Amazing what changing from 97mm to 96mm will let you turn up, I found one should I need it. I also changed my order to an 11spd group, I was looking at a higher end Shimano set up which is why I thought it was so much more expensive.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Just for reference this is a 96BCD with a 30T chainring ..

(Cranks aren't quite finished as I was in a rush)


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

defdes said:


> Super, I just made the order. I went 10 speed for cost consideration. My only concern now is the front chain ring. Does ANYONE make anything smaller than a 30T ? I was also concerned about the thickness as you stated. The bolt spacing is really small 4 x 97mm is what I remember....
> I am a metal worker and I guess I could chuck the front chain ring up in my lathe and take a few thou. off if need be.


If for some reason the cassette doesn't fit there are always a few hacks ... 
The retainer for the free hub is likely a weird size and possibly a 12 star (like a hex) .. but usually a long allen wrench of the right size will work... The sod is until you take it off you're not sure how its fixed... but either way it will tighten in direction of drive... (at least removing some uncertainty)

If you do get a small chainring for a BCD one thing to be aware of is the threads are part of the chainring not a separate nut... this means they *must* be mounted from one side... which is usually inside (middle ring on a 3x). This shouldn't be an issue... just be aware.


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

Steve-XtC said:


> View attachment 1226477
> 
> 
> Just for reference this is a 96BCD with a 30T chainring ..
> ...


That's trick, those are cranks that you've shortened?
Thanks for that additional info.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

defdes said:


> That's trick, those are cranks that you've shortened?


Not the best I've done or quite finished but I was in a rush to use them at the weekend...whole job took about 30 mins at lunch last Friday. With the right cranks the drilling and tapping is pretty easy... I used a hand drill (well a decent one)... the main thing on the alloy is drilling slowly enough not to melt the alloy... and the 13mm bit can give quite a wrench when it breaks through... though on this set I used a 12mm which is under clearance for a 9/16th tap in steel but leaves more thread. I used a TCT mitre saw for cutting due to time... I prefer a hacksaw as heating the heat treated alloy is probably not great... but it cuts through pretty cool.

I still need to finish the ends as I ended up using the surface grinder... (probably not recommended on heat treated alloy) so when I get time it will be hand file and linisher.... this part takes way longer than the cut and tap...

I'd stick with the GT ones though unless you have good reason or just wanna play... I had to either buy or fabricate some anyway... so I did an external BB which does save weight... since I was doing it anyway


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks to all who guided me, the experiment was a success!


----------



## cfiore (Dec 1, 2017)

defdes said:


> Thanks to all who guided me, the experiment was a success!


Can you provide a link to what exactly you ordered? My son is getting his stomper ace 24 for Christmas and I would like to upgrade as you did. He has been riding it all summer as the "rental" bike we have been getting him, we have stored it at my sisiter in laws house.  Thanks!!!


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

cfiore said:


> Can you provide a link to what exactly you ordered? My son is getting his stomper ace 24 for Christmas and I would like to upgrade as you did. He has been riding it all summer as the "rental" bike we have been getting him, we have stored it at my sisiter in laws house.  Thanks!!!


Well, I'll tell you what I order and THEN what I reordered. Below pictured is the Shimano SLX CS M7000, but I didn't like the jump from 37 to 46 teeth (low gear on the Stomper is 38 teeth) so I ordered a Sunrace CSMX80(?) which goes from (I think?) 36 to 42 to 46. There is another thread where the gearing is all covered: https://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/kids-11-spd-gruppo-1092695.html
Good luck! I also got a Suntour air fork which is going to be a big improvement in weight and performance. They are available here for $159 https://www.srsuntour.us/products/xcr-air-lo-25?variant=5469981933599


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

defdes said:


> Well, I'll tell you what I order and THEN what I reordered. Below pictured is the Shimano SLX CS M7000, but I didn't like the jump from 36 to 40 to 46 teeth (low gear on the Stomper is 38 teeth) so I ordered a Sunrace CSMX80(?) which goes from (I think?) 41 to 46. There is another thread where the gearing is all covered: https://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/kids-11-spd-gruppo-1092695.html
> Good luck! I also got a Suntour air fork which is going to be a big improvement in weight and performance. They are available here for $159 https://www.srsuntour.us/products/xcr-air-lo-25?variant=5469981933599


The Shimano stuff doesn't go from 36 to 40 to 46 (that would be pretty decent).

It goes from 37 to 46 IIRC...that's a crappy jump. They just swapped the 42t with a 46t. Not ideal tho I'm sure it works for some...but for same/similar money you were smart to move to the Sunrace which. Its better even if its not massive improvement.


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

svinyard said:


> The Shimano stuff doesn't go from 36 to 40 to 46 (that would be pretty decent).
> 
> It goes from 37 to 46 IIRC...that's a crappy jump. They just swapped the 42t with a 46t. Not ideal tho I'm sure it works for some...but for same/similar money you were smart to move to the Sunrace which. Its better even if its not massive improvement.


Edited to show. I edited it on my phone originally and put the gear info for the Sunrace in the wrong sentence.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Looks like the bike will be dialed! Nice work. Let us know how the cassette works.


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

I am pleased to report that he Sunrace fits too, the gearing looks a lot more reasonable and the construction looks lighter as well.


----------



## OhioPT (Jul 14, 2012)

Just picked up a Stomper Ace 24 for my 6.5 year old son for Christmas. I had to drive 3 hours round trip to find one in stock. It's a legit kids bike for cheap (especially when on sale!). Thanks to all those that contributed info in this thread!


----------



## cfiore (Dec 1, 2017)

defdes said:


> I am pleased to report that he Sunrace fits too, the gearing looks a lot more reasonable and the construction looks lighter as well.


It looks like in the pic with the box you got the CSMX8, NOT the CSMX80? No 0 after the eight, is this correct? I have looked for the 80 in 11-46 and cannot find it. All I find the CSMX80 in is 11-50. Not sure if that would work on the stomper or I should just get the CSMX8 like you did and be done with it? Thanks for any help or advice!


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

If it were me I’d do a tried and tested .. especially if you want it in time for Xmas ... if it turns out to need a goat link or something you might miss Santa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

Dang, I was duped! I was changing the front chain ring to one that was 11 speed compatible, and when I pulled the cranks and the chain ring covers, I found this.
A bit late in the game to be ordering bolt on cranks for Christmas morning, so I will plunge ahead and hope the chain ring works with the 11 speed chain. It is thin enough, the tips of the teeth aren't squared off and there is no real taper to them though. Are there aftermarket bolt on cranks for this application (96 BCD, 4 bolt)?

As to the Sunrace question below, you are correct about the part number, I think I found it on gAgmazon.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

If the chain fits on fully then you’re good for Xmas ... you can file it slightly if necessary but I’d try 1st! Doing 30 teeth will take a while .. I’ve repaired bent teeth with a file and it works fine. 

Longer term you could get the trailcraft sq taper cranks but it will be a 104 BCD.
You might also be able to just modify the one in the photo but it would be easier to just return the 96 bcd and switch to a 104. (Even if you just got something like the SRAM s600 it would be less work to cut and drill/tap and you’d save some weight)


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks, yeah I thought about turning the teeth off of the existing ring on my disc sander with a center dowel through the hole in the crank arm to keep it centered, then drill out the holes, but I didnt have the 4 of the special bolts needed for mounting. I may go that route or order the other cranks. Thanks for all of the help here, I will post pics when I finish it tomorrow.


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

Are there offset derailleur hangers? I am a bit stumped because this SLX (RD-M7000-11GS) hangs below the 8th cog on this cassette , not nearly enough adjustment to get it to go to the 11th. Am I missing something?


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

defdes said:


> Thanks, yeah I thought about turning the teeth off of the existing ring on my disc sander with a center dowel through the hole in the crank arm to keep it centered, then drill out the holes, but I didnt have the 4 of the special bolts needed for mounting. I may go that route or order the other cranks. Thanks for all of the help here, I will post pics when I finish it tomorrow.


If you do need them, do you have amazon local? 
First though I'd try it as-is. It's only the width of the teeth that is different.. and most narrow wides do 10/11 or 9/10/11 no problem.

Also do you have or can you find a used adult crank with solid arms and access to a 9/16ths set of taps? Can be 2x or 3x ... you'd still need short bolts though on a 2x .. on a 3x you can use the bolts from the granny ring.

Something is not right with the mounting on the rear mech as the M7000 should easily reach ... if you have the cable in remove it .. check it is mounted correctly against the stop on the hangar. (Check a park tools vid.. it's easy to do this wrong if you don't do it often ... you need to support the mech until it is screwed far enough in then there is a stop on the mech and another on the hangar)


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Thrift store bikes are a good last minute source for parts like chainring bolts too (assuming you can find a bike without rivited cranks).

Depending on the store, it's sometimes even cheaper (our Salvation Army sometimes does $5 for 5 deals with bikes included).


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks to all who helped, the issue was a mix up between the H and B screws from a youtube vid I watched that had them swapped. Chain is at a little sharp a bend coming off the cranks, I think the mod on these mentioned below mounting the chain ring to the inside would correct that.


----------



## alewis220 (Dec 18, 2018)

how much of the fork tube did you have to cut off?


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

I don't recall exactly, but I would say about 3".


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

I always seem to wish I’d left more than I did at a later date.

Even after thinking it through and measuring .. not terrible but just taking away that option later.


----------



## alewis220 (Dec 18, 2018)

Finally got my daughter the GT Lola Ace...threw some hydraulic brakes on there and its good to go for now. debating on the fork but I did find a suntour air fork for 79.00 with free shipping.


----------



## alewis220 (Dec 18, 2018)

defdes,

sorry for all the questions, but did you end up using the stock crank?


----------



## defdes (Aug 21, 2018)

alewis220 said:


> defdes,
> 
> sorry for all the questions, but did you end up using the stock crank?


No trouble, I got so much information from members here, I am happy to help.
I did use the stock cranks and stock chain ring. I was worried about it not working with the new 11 speed chain but it works fine.


----------



## alewis220 (Dec 18, 2018)

thanks for the info! that's good news.


----------



## Delatorre805 (Mar 14, 2018)

Has anyone fit a water bottle cage in between the frame. Looking into getting this bike for my daughter but from pictures I’ve seen online. It looks like the frame is to narrow to fit one.


----------



## alewis220 (Dec 18, 2018)

I have tried to fit a water bottle cage but there is not enough room. I tried using one of the Velcro add on water cages since the GT has no predrilled holes for a cage. My solution to the problem was this

https://www.amazon.com/CamelBak-M-U...TQ/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


----------



## alewis220 (Dec 18, 2018)

Update on the GT Lola build

Took off the Zoom fork and added the Suntour Air fork (much better)

Changed the saddle to a Serfas kids saddle

Changed the pedals to wellgo flat pedals.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

very cool, nice work! Can you give us a review on that fork?


----------



## Delatorre805 (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks alewis220. 

I’m gonna go look at the bike this evening after work. Maybe I can convince her that a camelback is better.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Depending on the width of the bars and how rough your local terrain is, handlebar mounts for water bottle cages or a handlebar mounted bag might also be options.

Something that mounts on the seat rails could be worth looking at if you're not going to use a dropper and her seatpost is high enough.

Our option has been that I just carry the water when we go on rides.


----------



## alewis220 (Dec 18, 2018)

The original idea for the air fork came from Defdes (thanks btw) not only does the fork lock out for riding on the street, but the actual fork can be setup for her weight. The stock zoom fork had no lockout and didn’t offer much dampening. In addition, the construction of the suntour fork is much better than the zoom. We haven’t done any real trail riding yet since it’s been wet in SoCal. But the short trails we have done my daughter has appreciated the air fork.


----------



## Delatorre805 (Mar 14, 2018)

svinyard said:


> very cool, nice work! Can you give us a review on that fork?


Suntour is running a sale on their forks. I played around on their site and you can get the XCR air 24 for 127.98 shipped to your door. I think I'm gonna pull the trigger on this bike. My daughter like it a lot and really didn't care about the water bottle.


----------



## alewis220 (Dec 18, 2018)

For the $$$ it really is a great 24” bike. The first thing I did on my daughters GT was ditch the promax mechanical disc brakes. In my opinion the brakes were terrible along with the stopping power. I picked up some tektro m285 hydraulic brakes and they’ve been great. We were going downhill and my daughter had to stop abruptly on the local bike trail here last week. She was amazed on how fast she stopped. She is 7 and has used V brakes, mechanical disc , and hydraulic disc brakes. She’s all for hydraulic brakes!

The M285s can use the Shimano B01s as well.


----------



## Delatorre805 (Mar 14, 2018)

I ended up getting the bike for her and ordered the fork. Gonna slap my old Sram level t brakes on it. I have a xo1 10speed that I may work it in there as well. I live in Colorado. Most of the trails in my area are climbs. So I want to make it easy for her to enjoy mountain biking.


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

Can anybody tell me how wide a tire can fit on the Lola/Ace? Just trying to get a feel for what options are. She's on a riprock 20 right now with 2.8 tires so in her eyes it's not going to be easy to ride on skinny tires (her words). Maybe moving to a 2.3 or 2.6 could be good for her. She's not XC racing so I'm more worried about her feeling comfortable than speed or rolling resistance.


----------



## MDRex (Jun 3, 2017)

Reading this thread makes me pretty comfortable with possibly purchasing this GT for my 8 yo son. But I was at REI today and the Co-op Cycles Rev 24 Plus looked pretty nice. Same basic features and both cost $350 right now. Does anyone have experience or knowledge of these Co-op bikes for kids?


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

MDRex said:


> Reading this thread makes me pretty comfortable with possibly purchasing this GT for my 8 yo son. But I was at REI today and the Co-op Cycles Rev 24 Plus looked pretty nice. Same basic features and both cost $350 right now. Does anyone have experience or knowledge of these Co-op bikes for kids?


No experience with the Co-op. I think one of the benefits of the Stomper Ace is it has an actual shimano 10 spd free hub so it's easy to switch to 10 or 11 speed. Not sure if the Co-op has a freehub or freewheel which limits you to 8spd I think.


----------



## tarheel03 (Jul 22, 2011)

I just bought a Stomper Ace 24 for my son and was beginning to swap out some parts when I realized the cranks do not spin smoothly. They barely make a full revolution when I try to spin without a chain on.

Any chance I can improve this? I tried to remove the cranks but couldn't figure out how.. Do I need a crank puller?


----------



## Delatorre805 (Mar 14, 2018)

tarheel03 said:


> I just bought a Stomper Ace 24 for my son and was beginning to swap out some parts when I realized the cranks do not spin smoothly. They barely make a full revolution when I try to spin without a chain on.
> 
> Any chance I can improve this? I tried to remove the cranks but couldn't figure out how.. Do I need a crank puller?


I would say take it back to Dick's if you got it from there. It's shouldn't have that problem. My daughters Lola Ace 24 and nephews Ace didn't have any problems with the cranks. But it's a regular 3 piece tapered crank. Should be able to pop it out.


----------



## tarheel03 (Jul 22, 2011)

That's what I'll probably do. Already removed chain, swapped cassette, derailleur, and shifter though.. so if it was possibly an easy fix would rather do that at this point.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

tarheel03 said:


> That's what I'll probably do. Already removed chain, swapped cassette, derailleur, and shifter though.. so if it was possibly an easy fix would rather do that at this point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


You prob should return it but it's really a question of if you want to change the bottom bracket. If you do you'll need a crank puller and BB wrench and a bottom bracket.

Just buy a Shimano UN55 bottom bracket in the same length. They are light and go on forever.


----------



## tarheel03 (Jul 22, 2011)

Steve-XtC said:


> You prob should return it but it's really a question of if you want to change the bottom bracket. If you do you'll need a crank puller and BB wrench and a bottom bracket.
> 
> Just buy a Shimano UN55 bottom bracket in the same length. They are light and go on forever.


Tried to exchange it but the store didn't have any more and the sales guy said bikes can't be returned anyways even if never ridden. I was able to use their tools to get it spinning freely though. The non-driveside of bottom bracket was too tight. After loosening it up a little, I think it's good. Now to remove all the stock parts and put mine back on. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MXIV424 (May 30, 2018)

Steve-XtC said:


> You prob should return it but it's really a question of if you want to change the bottom bracket. If you do you'll need a crank puller and BB wrench and a bottom bracket.
> 
> Just buy a Shimano UN55 bottom bracket in the same length. They are light and go on forever.





tarheel03 said:


> Tried to exchange it but the store didn't have any more and the sales guy said bikes can't be returned anyways even if never ridden. I was able to use their tools to get it spinning freely though. The non-driveside of bottom bracket was too tight. After loosening it up a little, I think it's good. Now to remove all the stock parts and put mine back on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Every kids bike factory BB I've pulled is complete junk. I would agree with Steve and just replace it with a decent one while you're at it.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

tarheel03 said:


> Tried to exchange it but the store didn't have any more and the sales guy said bikes can't be returned anyways even if never ridden. I was able to use their tools to get it spinning freely though. The non-driveside of bottom bracket was too tight. After loosening it up a little, I think it's good. Now to remove all the stock parts and put mine back on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


I meant return the bike for them to fix but someone sold a faulty bike ...the BB would have failed quickly.

That aside it's working now which is the main thing!

It's worth thinking about upgrading at some point anyway as they are under $15 or at least having the tools to take it on and off. (Based on you upgrading the drivechain anyway ) but it's working so let em get out and ride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheel03 (Jul 22, 2011)

Steve-XtC said:


> I meant return the bike for them to fix but someone sold a faulty bike ...the BB would have failed quickly.
> 
> That aside it's working now which is the main thing!
> 
> ...


Yeah, the bottom bracket is definitely crap. Might replace it one day.. I need $30-$50 worth of tools to do it though.. Tools I would likely never use again. Trailcraft sells their cranks which look nice so maybe I'll buy them one day to replace the stock ones (bottom bracket is included with cranks).

For now, I have replaced the fork with a Suntour Air Lo 24. Replaced the shifter, derailleur, cassette, and chain with an 11 spd XT set I had laying around. Also installed a new set of Deore hydraulic brakes.

I guess I will buy some AEST pedals from ebay. They all ship from China and I was hoping to find something a little cheaper or at least local but haven't had any luck.

Any recommendations on a more aggressive front tire?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

just wondering how much all of you have spent to make this bike a better bike. I have been going down this path with my kids and debated going with the cheaper models like this GT and then outfitting it to work but my concern was the gear and particularly the crank. Looks like you all have solved the gearing issues. However I also found the new rocky mountain vertex 24 which comes with all these upgrades from the factory at $730 USD and ordered 2 of them for my kids. 

I had the same issues when I bought cheap 20" mountain bikes for my kids and then spent time upgrading brakes, and freewheels, and tires, and seatposts, and grips, etc. All in I probably could have purchased a better bike and not have had to tinker and such (not that I am against tinkering on bikes, I do it all the time and was king of the frankenbikes for many a year). 

Just wondering how much more you all added in to this bike and whether or not it is still as good of deal as you feel vs. other options.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

tarheel03 said:


> Yeah, the bottom bracket is definitely crap. Might replace it one day.. I need $30-$50 worth of tools to do it though.. Tools I would likely never use again. Trailcraft sells their cranks which look nice so maybe I'll buy them one day to replace the stock ones (bottom bracket is included with cranks).
> 
> For now, I have replaced the fork with a Suntour Air Lo 24. Replaced the shifter, derailleur, cassette, and chain with an 11 spd XT set I had laying around. Also installed a new set of Deore hydraulic brakes.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't cost anything like $50 in tools ... crank puller should be <$10 and the BB tool should be be the same and you can buy for $10 but worth getting a half decent one $20 or so as it can then be used on external BBS as well and cheap ones can slip and mess up the BB

But just sayin.. like I said it's working so just use it is also good

Been quite impressed with the Hans Dampf 24

Depending how much you care about weight and the foot size you could get some V12s or Chester's .. the V12s are heavier but if they are not too big would carry well to the next bike ...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheel03 (Jul 22, 2011)

rockcrusher said:


> Just wondering how much more you all added in to this bike and whether or not it is still as good of deal as you feel vs. other options.


I can't answer the second part of your question yet but here is a summary of my costs:

So far:
Bike $300 (on sale)
Fork $136 (on sale)
Brakes $110
Drivetrain $0 (parts bin)
TOTAL $546

Going to buy:
Pedals $40

Maybe one day:
Trailcraft Crankset $160

In contrast, the cheapest Trailcraft build would have cost me $1500+tax and shipping. That's about $1k more than I've spent and 2 lbs lighter (though with some worse components). Of course there are other cheaper options but based on my research they all looked worse and/or more expensive than this GT built up.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

tarheel03 said:


> I can't answer the second part of your question yet but here is a summary of my costs:
> 
> So far:
> Bike $300 (on sale)
> ...


as an aside and in no way am I saying anything against the process you went down I have gone down a similar process and was initially going to buy the Vitus Nucleus 24 from chain reaction cycles but they are out of stock. Looks similar to all of your builds here.

Then I found the rocky mountain vertex JR 24 (https://www.bikes.com/en/bikes/vertex-jr/2020?tid=77) which hits all the buttons for me and will be around the same price if you consider adding the crankset to the bike. Unfortunately i have to have 2 of them as i have 2 similar sized kids who ride at the same level. Just want to post this up here as this bike is available in September for those thinking of going this way.

I am hoping the gearing is low enough, which was my main concern with the Vitus, not being sure you could change the chainring or add a larger cassette without too much work. The rocky has a 28t chainring already and a 40t cog on the cassette so hoping that is low enough to turn over the larger wheels for my kids.


----------



## tarheel03 (Jul 22, 2011)

Steve-XtC said:


> Shouldn't cost anything like $50 in tools ... crank puller should be <$10 and the BB tool should be be the same and you can buy for $10 but worth getting a half decent one $20 or so as it can then be used on external BBS as well and cheap ones can slip and mess up the BB
> 
> But just sayin.. like I said it's working so just use it is also good
> 
> ...


Maybe I can find the tools cheaper but was going off this..$15 each for 3 tools...
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000C17KR...olid=12UCBLDJC4SW6&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000C14P1...olid=12UCBLDJC4SW6&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0028YUZS...olid=12UCBLDJC4SW6&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

I'll check out the V12s.. I do want something with a small footprint and relatively light which I like about the AESTs. Will also check out the tire. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## tarheel03 (Jul 22, 2011)

rockcrusher said:


> as an aside and in no way am I saying anything against the process you went down I have gone down a similar process and was initially going to buy the Vitus Nucleus 24 from chain reaction cycles but they are out of stock. Looks similar to all of your builds here.
> 
> Then I found the rocky mountain vertex JR 24 (https://www.bikes.com/en/bikes/vertex-jr/2020?tid=77) which hits all the buttons for me and will be around the same price if you consider adding the crankset to the bike. Unfortunately i have to have 2 of them as i have 2 similar sized kids who ride at the same level. Just want to post this up here as this bike is available in September for those thinking of going this way.
> 
> I am hoping the gearing is low enough, which was my main concern with the Vitus, not being sure you could change the chainring or add a larger cassette without too much work. The rocky has a 28t chainring already and a 40t cog on the cassette so hoping that is low enough to turn over the larger wheels for my kids.


Yeah I looked into the Vitus too but it was out of stock when I checked as well. That Rocky Mountain looks pretty good.. Some stuff probably nicer than the GT, namely wheels and cranks (though I don't see a crank length listed). Other stuff worse than what most people are likely replacing GT parts with (brakes with 3 finger levers and drivetrain though it's fine). Geometry looks good at a glance though.. shorter chainstays than the GT for one. I definitely would have considered it had I seen it before buying the GT.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah unfortunately it just came out, actually it isn't even out yet, we put in a pre-order and hope they come before ski season starts.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

rockcrusher said:


> yeah unfortunately it just came out, actually it isn't even out yet, we put in a pre-order and hope they come before ski season starts.


That rocky is a pretty sick bike! I hope the cranks are the right size, they are two piece which is cool and use a 24mm BB. Assuming thats all dialed, it'd be tough to find something wrong with the bike. Tires are nice. Shimano brakes are a really nice surprise! Lots of good stuff there.


----------



## MXIV424 (May 30, 2018)

rockcrusher said:


> I am hoping the gearing is low enough, which was my main concern with the Vitus, not being sure you could change the chainring or add a larger cassette without too much work. The rocky has a 28t chainring already and a 40t cog on the cassette so hoping that is low enough to turn over the larger wheels for my kids.


That gearing is great. My dude's Norco Charger has a 28/11-36 and its really close to perfect but that 40t would be even better. I those cranks are 140mm or under. It would be pretty hard to beat at that price.


----------



## csheakos (Apr 11, 2016)

Just got the Stomper Ace for my son on sale at Dick's for $290. I put it together last night and it seems pretty good; we have to get out and have him ride it now. That's getting a little more difficult with school, work and early sunsets.


----------



## Floyd1715 (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice. I picked one up there last week. Paid $370 for it though ....

So far my daughter loves is. I'll swap out the fork down the line but it looks like overall its going to be a solid bike.


----------



## OhioPT (Jul 14, 2012)

I bought this bike in December last year for my son for x-mas. He just turned 7 this July, but he's tall and athletic for his age. I finally got him out on the trails this summer. We've done 5 mtb rides now, around 6-9 miles each. The bike has performed very well, and I'm actually amazed how well he can corner and ride over obstacles. 

When I bought the bike I upgraded the fork to a lightly used Suntour Epixon (air preload adjust, straight steer tube, disc, 26", 9mm QR), which I shortened to the minimum of 80mm of travel. The stock fork is way too stiff for a light rider, with basically no sag with my son on it. Even with the extra travel of the Epixon, the front ride height ends up within a couple mm of stock, since I can dial in 25% of sag. The Epixon is also significantly lighter in weight, and actually dampens the impacts, instead of just bouncing off them. The other benefit is I can transfer the upgraded fork to his next bike when it comes time to upgrade, which will likely be 26". 

The only other change I made was I swapped the saddle from my son's 20" Frog bike. It's a little shorter in length, which allows better standover clearance over the top tube. 

The rest of the bike such as drivetrain, brakes, controls, tires, etc, is all stock. The stock Kenda tires are pretty decent, but I'm going to try some Rocket Rons and probably try tubeless in the near future, to save a little weight and enhance offroad grip.


----------



## NANDO-E (Apr 24, 2020)

Can someone tell me the size of the BB for the GT 24 stomper ace?
I have to replace it (my son rides it hard and the part isn't good at all).
Thank you for the help.


----------



## Saffarob (3 mo ago)

Nice to find some really good info on this thread, I have just done some upgrades to my sons stomper ace 24 as well. Has made a massive difference to the bike and the he says the bike feels amazing and performs really well. 

Shimano hydraulic disk brakes, 160mm rotors front and back. 
Manitou skareb air fork, 80mm travel. Maxxis minion dhr rear and dhf front tyres also converted to tubeless. 
rockbros flat pedals
Nukeproof urchin handlebars 
Nukeproof neutron stem 35mm 
Funn lock-on grips 

these upgrades really make a huge difference to the bikes performance, I’d like to convert to 10 or 11speed soon depending on cost as I reckon a dropper post is essential as well.


----------

